# Private health insurance



## 000 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello, I'm just about to apply for residency in Spain, looking to get private health insurance, I've looked at a few comparison sites and found:

Asisa Activa Plus
Asefa Salud Top
DKV Integral Élite
All without co-pay, are any of these good a enough for new residency applications?


----------



## Glynb (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum. We went through all this in January. We went with AXA in the end, but I would recommend asking whoever directly for a policy which they GUARANTEE is sufficient to get Residencia and get it confirmed in writing. I would also recommend buying it via a local English speaking insurance agent not online directly, unless you can speak perfect Spanish. We've found trying to get information online via email or via phone (in Spanish) is not easy or quick and a local agent can often answer your queries quickly and have a direct route through to the Insurers. After one year you can apply to get onto the Spanish healthcare system if you like via the Convenio Especial, at 60 euro a month it's cheaper than private Health care and covers everything including pandemics and pre-existing conditions, except medicines. Good luck.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Glynb said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum. We went through all this in January. We went with AXA in the end, but I would recommend asking whoever directly for a policy which they GUARANTEE is sufficient to get Residencia and get it confirmed in writing. I would also recommend buying it via a local English speaking insurance agent not online directly, unless you can speak perfect Spanish. We've found trying to get information online via email or via phone (in Spanish) is not easy or quick and a local agent can often answer your queries quickly and have a direct route through to the Insurers. After one year you can apply to get onto the Spanish healthcare system if you like via the Convenio Especial, at 60 euro a month it's cheaper than private Health care and covers everything including pandemics and pre-existing conditions, except medicines. Good luck.


Depends who you go through if its going to be cheaper on the Convenio. We have ours through Aegon and its only €620 a year each and they are not putting up the costs this year. 
The big thing is your age at application and if you have any medical issues. Me and the wife are 58 and 57, I have no health issues and the wife has mild asthma (which has improved since we have been here) and a skin condition thats almost disappeared. I informed Aegon and they are going to do test in the new year (at no charge) and if all is well the policy should remain at the same price (their words not mine) but I will wait and see.

Also if going through residency as a first timer, might I suggest you get a Gestor or Solicitor involved, its worth the cost (I'm not good with Spanish and I don't know the system. )But if you want jewellery making I'm your man) 

The Gestor will be able to check the policy (as you should never believe the insurance companies) If Ive learnt anything about Spanish paperwork over the last 3 months, its get a second and even a third opinion.


----------

